# Sig



## videoman40 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey rollitup....

_"Your signature can not be longer than 1000 characters including BBCode markup."_

I know yr busy and forgot, but when you get a chance please.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2007)

do you have a lot to say? j/k


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2007)

sorry video I totally forgot anyways you are setup, when you do your signature though try not to take up to much height wise, I would use a table to you signature goes width instead.


----------

